# Forced Induction?????



## blinkersSpecV (Oct 24, 2003)

I was just wondering if any of you guys know of anyone who makes any kind of forced inducton(Turbo kits or supercharger) for the sentras??? I was thinking about doing something along those lines but couldn't find any kits, so I was wondering if I am going to have to do a custom job... if so any good ideas for turbos? Also, who has the best CAI for the sentra???


----------



## PanamaQg18 (Jan 19, 2003)

try searching on WWW.forcedinductionracing.com


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

blinkers...... use the search button.


oh, and panama...the site has changed to www.fi-r.com


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

"I was just wondering if any of you guys know of anyone who makes any kind of forced inducton(Turbo kits or supercharger) for the sentras?"
-- www.fi-r.com

"am going to have to do a custom job" if you find a good local shop who does custom work you could certainly go that route.

"Also, who has the best CAI for the sentra?" You got to hit the search button, there are about a thousand treads on this. The NISMO looks nice and comes with a bypass valve, the AEM is time proven fav. Injen, HotShot, and a handful of others also make CAI's... cold air is cold air, the filter is important.


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

your in S.A. the best shop in SA is "Percision R" they are damn good. no custom turbos as far as i know. they are big into honda's. But i got lazy and let them do my coilovers.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

BlackoutSpecV said:


> *your in S.A. the best shop in SA is "Percision R" they are damn good. no custom turbos as far as i know. they are big into honda's. But i got lazy and let them do my coilovers. *


where are they located?
I might have to check them out for my cam install, whenever I decide to get them

also, blinkers, why are you looking at FI and a CAI? You do realize if you get a CAI that you can't use it once you go FI right?


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

sr20dem0n said:


> *where are they located?
> I might have to check them out for my cam install, whenever I decide to get them *


they are off broadway (?? 99% sure) like 410 after the airport. I'll track down their card when I get home and I'll pass you along their number. It's been a while since i was in SA. but they are the only shop that I was impressed with while i was there.


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

Precision R 
2405 Boardwalk Street, San Antonio, TX 78217 
(210) 829-8200


----------



## blinkersSpecV (Oct 24, 2003)

"also, blinkers, why are you looking at FI and a CAI? You do realize if you get a CAI that you can't use it once you go FI right?"

Ya dude the CAI is in the interum until I can get some kind of FI done... I have three other cars so...

Thanx for the the address on the shop... I will definately check them out... I have been out of the import scene for awhile so kinda lost...

anyway... anyway when I get around to FI what kind of boost pressures can the SER spec V handle... do you know? what kind of other type mods should I get into before hand to make the transition a little less nervous....


----------



## Trav4011 (May 1, 2002)

In a few weeks.. I will have shelf stocked kits for the QR25DE. Our test kit made 264whp and 250ft lbs at 7.5psi of boost. The car has been on the road for about 5 months now with no problems.
Travis


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

Trav4011 said:


> *In a few weeks.. I will have shelf stocked kits for the QR25DE....*


 You have FI questions, this is your guy. ^^


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Trav4011 said:


> *In a few weeks.. I will have shelf stocked kits for the QR25DE. Our test kit made 264whp and 250ft lbs at 7.5psi of boost. The car has been on the road for about 5 months now with no problems.
> Travis *


Any new updates about Dion's car?


----------



## Sabin76 (Aug 23, 2003)

Aren't the engine and Tranny only rated for 255 horses max though? I was considering a turbo/super until I saw that on this forum somewhere. Could someone elaborate for me a bit please?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Sabin76 said:


> Aren't the engine and Tranny only rated for 255 horses max though? I was considering a turbo/super until I saw that on this forum somewhere. Could someone elaborate for me a bit please?



read more. that's incorrect.


----------



## V Dude (Oct 22, 2002)

Dreamworkes Racing is taking orders for a Carb legal warrantied kit coming out Jan. 2004. Check www.thevboard.com for details.


----------



## 87SENTRASE (May 16, 2002)

*Turbo kits?*

There are many people that sell them, I would try to find a shop close to where you live that has experience with these types of engines and the turbo products from an installation standpoint. Nothing is wrong with buying from Travis, though if Travis's shop is not local to you who is installing it for you? My pet monkey? Well lucky me I know of JGY Cutoms, also Datsun Dynamics, not to mention a local Nissan dealer whom the service department is wating to accept my offer for them to do it! I know they have the right stuff and can get it done FAST! Though most dealers will not work on a car if the motor has been altered. Many of my chums have SR20DET's and they service them too! Well to make a long story longer. . . Nothing is wrong with buying from anyplace, BUT, something is wrong with having parts nobody qualified can install properly? Find a good shop with some experience dealing with your type of motor before you buy parts. Cosidering a turbo KIT, means your are NOT swapping in 8.5:1 pistons, BUT using 9.5:1 pistons may cause problems for those not understanding detonation, and trying to up the ponies on a naturally aspirated motor aftergrating turbo components to it. As for my boosted B12 & boosted B15, I have to up the ponies in my billfold before I can ride with the boost dogs!


----------



## Jsee (Jan 12, 2004)

does anyone have any info on Dreamworkes Racing, number, contact, cost for the turbo kit, nubmers? etc.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Jsee said:


> does anyone have any info on Dreamworkes Racing, number, contact, cost for the turbo kit, nubmers? etc.




its not out yet. read the first page.


----------



## V Dude (Oct 22, 2002)

Jsee said:


> does anyone have any info on Dreamworkes Racing, number, contact, cost for the turbo kit, nubmers? etc.


Check out www.thevboard.com

In the Forced Induction section there is a lot of info- their address, phone #, cost in group buy, etc.


----------



## Jsee (Jan 12, 2004)

it should be available. I just got an email and a call from Dreamworks on my machine with contact number and confirmation of the 3yr 36K warrantly and confirmation of the CARB certification. I will be returning his call to see if it is covered under the 100K 7 year powertrain extended warranty


----------



## Chillboy (Oct 8, 2003)

FYI Protec makes a manifold for the QR25 now too.
AEBS has re-tuned ECU's when theirs releases.
The other kits out there you have to dyno tune an SAFC for fuel management, I don't call that a "kit", I call all the parts you'll need in a "package".

Finding a good tuner close to home who can put something together with the manifold avail is the way I'd go if I did it all over again.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Jsee said:


> it should be available. I just got an email and a call from Dreamworks on my machine with contact number and confirmation of the 3yr 36K warrantly and confirmation of the CARB certification. I will be returning his call to see if it is covered under the 100K 7 year powertrain extended warranty



the dreamworkes warranty isn't thru Nissan.

like I said, it's not available yet. you can preorder, iirc, but you can't get one shipped yet.

do some more reading


----------



## Jsee (Jan 12, 2004)

yes we bow down in your presence all mighty GOD chimmike. oh praise, oh praise you, oh praise all mighty Chimmike, GOD Lord and holy "Car" God.....uuuooooommmmmmmmmmm....the one who knows all and doesn't have the "tact" to interact with people.

I just joined this forum about 2 days ago, and I've seen about 4 or 5 post where when someone doesn't know it all like you, rather than just giving information. You're an ass. Yep, I said an ass. Learn some tact..

Oh BTW, reply or say whatever you wish....don't care :cheers: "have a coke and smile"


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Actually chimmike was being nice, he didn't call you any names, he simply said it wasn't out yet but you could preorder it. He had already said that it wasn't available yet, you said that it should be, he said it wasn't, then you called him an asshole. Nice try, but maybe you should do some more research about things before you start disagreeing with the people who have been here for years and have been following the development of these products.


----------



## lowridin23 (Jul 23, 2002)

I agree that a lot of people in here need to learn some tact. Chimmike is actually seems to be pretty cool though. He's helped me out on some things. I will say though, by his standards he was actually being pretty nice in this thread. On your question, the dreamworks turbo is completed, but not for sale to the general public yet. I got all the info you got too, but you can't purchase just yet. Send an pm to magician, he can tell you everything you need to know.


----------



## Chillboy (Oct 8, 2003)

Chimmike helps those who help themselves.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I've been in a shitty position lately, so my flaming mind has been elsewhere.

I can start being an asshole if you want Jsee.


----------



## Jsee (Jan 12, 2004)

*what?*

Chimmike, nope, not asking you to be an asshole. I just got pissed because I have been told to “do more reading”.. Well, the very fact that I am online taking part in other posts, asking questions and giving answers is my attempt to “do more reading” and to research and learn more from the people, like yourself and others, who have the knowledge and are much more experience with this subject than myself.

An instructor in a classroom, be it high school, college, or trade school doesn’t throw the book at a students head and say, “hey, you dumbfuck why did you ask that stupid question, why don’t you go learn something.” .. No, he doesn’t say that because the student is in a classroom looking to learn in the first place. 

So, when I ask questions I am seeking answers and it is part of my reading/study/research to educate myself and get qualified answers – not start an argument, or prove that I know more than others.

My expertise isn’t cars, it’s finance, money, and Information Technology --- I crunch numbers and run SQL scripts and I don’t build cars……it’s a new found hobby….and that why I’m hear; seeking answers, not assholes.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Jsee said:


> An instructor in a classroom, be it high school, college, or trade school doesn’t throw the book at a students head and say, “hey, you dumbfuck why did you ask that stupid question, why don’t you go learn something.” .. No, he doesn’t say that because the student is in a classroom looking to learn in the first place.



yes, but A - this is not a classroom, and B - we are not getting paid to put up with people who refuse to research and insist that they're right and the people who actually know what's going on are wrong.


----------



## Jsee (Jan 12, 2004)

> yes, but A - this is not a classroom, and B - we are not getting paid to put up with people who refuse to research and insist that they're right and the people who actually know what's going on are wrong.


again SR20Demon, I’m hear; seeking answers, not assholes.


----------



## Jsee (Jan 12, 2004)

*thanks chimmike*

chimmike, thanks for setting it straight.


----------



## lowridin23 (Jul 23, 2002)

Jsee said:


> Chimmike, nope, not asking you to be an asshole. I just got pissed because I have been told to “do more reading”.. Well, the very fact that I am online taking part in other posts, asking questions and giving answers is my attempt to “do more reading” and to research and learn more from the people, like yourself and others, who have the knowledge and are much more experience with this subject than myself.
> 
> An instructor in a classroom, be it high school, college, or trade school doesn’t throw the book at a students head and say, “hey, you dumbfuck why did you ask that stupid question, why don’t you go learn something.” .. No, he doesn’t say that because the student is in a classroom looking to learn in the first place.
> 
> ...


 Point well taken, and I agree. We may not get paid, but when we sign up for the forum, we need to be prepared to answer questions and so forth. Just part of the drill. There's a lot of people enlisted in the search brigade(people that are always barking at you to search). There hasn't been one time I didn't search, but sometimes my search brings up 400 posts. I'm not reading all of that. Just some of it. :thumbup: Anyway, back to the original question. Did you ever get in contact with magician? He's right on top of the dreamworks turbo thing.


----------



## Jas'02SpecV (Oct 13, 2003)

Anybody know what a reasonable price would be for a custom turbo setup? They are telling me I should have around 260whp for about $3800. Sound about right? T03/04 Turbo (Apexi), intercooled, and a couple little add ons... I didn't even know Apexi made turbos??? Anyways, Any input?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Jas'02SpecV said:


> Anybody know what a reasonable price would be for a custom turbo setup? They are telling me I should have around 260whp for about $3800. Sound about right? T03/04 Turbo (Apexi), intercooled, and a couple little add ons... I didn't even know Apexi made turbos??? Anyways, Any input?



if they don't snap a rod, then 3800 sounds reasonable. Except, what management are they planning on using.......


----------



## Jas'02SpecV (Oct 13, 2003)

chimmike said:


> if they don't snap a rod, then 3800 sounds reasonable. Except, what management are they planning on using.......


SAFC2 and a boost controller is optional for an extra $300 or so. Will that be enough with just the SAFC2?


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

You'll have to have quite a bit of knowledge and dyno time on a wideband O2 to use and tune your SAFC2 good to run well. I think it's more the hassle of tuning, but you should be able run your setup with a properly tuned SAFC2. 

BTW, why APEXi?


----------



## Jas'02SpecV (Oct 13, 2003)

Mr SEntra said:


> You'll have to have quite a bit of knowledge and dyno time on a wideband O2 to use and tune your SAFC2 good to run well. I think it's more the hassle of tuning, but you should be able run your setup with a properly tuned SAFC2.
> 
> BTW, why APEXi?


It doesn't sound like much fun but the shop does have a dyno. I'm glad I won't be doing any of the work if I do go with these guys. As far as the APEXI, I think that's just what they have on the shelves and prefer to use. I'd personally like HKS or something along those lines. I guess Turbo is Turbo though to me.


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Can't wait to see the finished product man. Good luck!


----------



## Jas'02SpecV (Oct 13, 2003)

Mr SEntra said:


> Can't wait to see the finished product man. Good luck!


Thanks, I'll post pics when it is done.


----------

